# Dealer Info on Sunroof Delay Problem



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was informed today that the delays concerning the sunroof centers around the fact that
VW has only 'one' laser cutting machine and this is the reason they are being produced so
slowly. This reminds me when a friend wanted to know why his 'Lambo' problem was taking so
long to be diagnosed and then found out the Manhattan dealer only had one diagnostic
computer tool and it was not functioning. He had to wait a week before the tool either was
replaced or repaired and his car could have the problem detected.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

So it sounds like there is no "problem" with the sunroofs, just slow production. eace:
That's a relief! Maybe now they need to get another one of those laser puppies and pump up the volume!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> So it sounds like there is no "problem" with the sunroofs, just slow production. eace:
> That's a relief! Maybe now they need to get another one of those laser puppies and pump up the volume!


It must be an expensive little 'rascal'...that laser. I think the one they used in the Bond 'flick'
Goldfinger could be had for a cheap price. VW should inquire about it.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

They've probably ordered another laser cutting machine but it's been held up in production and they're all scanning on-line laser-cutter forums speculating on why it could be taking so long. :laugh:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Talked with my dealer today as well. He said he "knows nothing" about what's happening with production other than everything is delayed.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Let's assume that production on ' Turbo' stick-shift cars began 'Week 42', which is what I
remember as being a date stated by VW in Ireland. Since we in the U.S. are scheduled for
an earlier delivery than anywhere else, with only Mexico possibly included because of their
close proximity to the production plant, cars taking a full 8 weeks to build would bring some
arrivals by mid-December. This should be especially so for those orders that were ' first to be
entered ' into VW's computer system on or before that '42'nd week which was the 'week of 
Oct. 17. ' I cannot see any scenario where no 'Turbo stick-shift' cars won't be able to meet 
this projection and especially when we realize that this super huge 'state of the art' facility
is producing cars 'round the clock' with a staff of 15,000 people. I read where they turned out
495,000 cars last year in this plant and only the Beetle and Jetta are the models being made
there as far I know. Even if they wanted to include Germany in the 'early delivery' mix, we 
have to see some cars by mid-December.......don't we?

Well, I've got to leave off now and get my electro-shock therapy. I just wish they wouldn't let
the patients see the original Frankenstein movie on the days we get 'electrocuted'. It's kind of
unsettling to see that big fella getting 'juiced' just before I do.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention - my dealer said he took his first deposit on a TDi Beetle today. However, it's not an "official" order in that the customer is merely bookmarking priority order status with the dealer, not with VW. In other words, the customer is getting first place in line when the dealer is allowed to order.

Bill


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Got this email from the dealership the other day:


Matthew,

I have hounded my VW Area Manager for information as to your order.

Production has not started on time. Here is the reply they sent requarding orders. 


"We presently have customer orders for approximately 200 Beetles in the production and

distribution chain that are delayed past their planned production dates.

However, the Beetle production plan is experiencing a slower ramp-up

and it’s likely we will deliver a lower number of vehicles to customers during the initial

launch period than was originally planned.

In addition, the production of Beetles with a sunroof has presented an initial challenge,

and we are working closely with the component supplier to implement the solution as

quickly as possible. Vehicles with sunroofs are currently being produced in limited

quantities. During the first quarter of 2012, we expect to produce vehicles equipped

with a sunroof in quantities that more closely match market demand."


----------

